# Tailstock for my Vortex dividing head ??



## ksor (Sep 25, 2013)

I plan to make a tailstock for my Vortex dividing head.   
	

		
			
		

		
	




I had done the attached sketch with a MK2 moveable up/Down and fastened with a 10mm  bolt BUT ...

How can I make the up/Down movement ADJUSTABLE with a screw ?  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Any ideas ?


----------



## rgray (Sep 25, 2013)

I like your design, but will there come a time it needs to point other than horizontal? My china one has two cross bolts and I think that design would be easier to add a hight adjuster to. I would add it between the two bolts. Use a threaded rod or bolt with a square follower nut that protudes under the movable center section. Like a chainsaw chain tensioner.
Would be a difficult place to machine on mine but could be easily done to one with removable sides.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi KSor,
How about using a couple of toolmakers jacks under the moveable portion?
Michael


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 25, 2013)

The guide grooves on your drawing will go a long way toward keeping the bore horizontal. If you move the upright nearest the viewer further away from the bore (widen the base), you would have room for a jackscrew beside your clamping bolt, probably on the side closest to the point of the shaft.

The slots for mounting to the mill table should stay directly below the bore.


----------

